# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με γεννήτρια που καίει τα καρβουνάκια

## konkip

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα.
Έχω αγοράσει μία γεννήτρια πετρελαίου μάρκας Linz και συγκεκριμένα το μοντέλο SP10M F. Τη δουλεύω με φορτίο περίπου 600W και για χρονική διάρκεια γύρω στις 4 ώρες ημερησίως. Σε διάστημα περίπου ενός χρόνου από την αγορά μου έκαψε τα καρβουνάκια. Την έστειλα στο επίσημο service και μου τα άλλαξε με κόστος ~100 ευρώ. Μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου μου τα ξαναέκαψε και αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια. Επειδή γίνεται ασύμφορη όλη αυτή η κατάσταση, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό να τα καίει σε τόσο σύντομα χρονικό διάστημα και τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται για αυτό το πρόβλημα;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.manelservice.com/en/shop...-sp10m-f-60-hz

εδώ την δίνει με πυκνωτή, είναι σίγουρα με συλλέκτη και καρβουνακια;
Δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο, κάνεις κοντά στις 1200 ώρες τον χρόνο, αν είναι μαλακά λογικό να φθείρονται.

----------


## konkip

> https://www.manelservice.com/en/shop...-sp10m-f-60-hz
> 
> εδώ την δίνει με πυκνωτή, είναι σίγουρα με συλλέκτη και καρβουνακια;
> Δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο, κάνεις κοντά στις 1200 ώρες τον χρόνο, αν είναι μαλακά λογικό να φθείρονται.



Με καρβουνάκια είναι γιατί μια φορά τα άλλαξα εγώ. Απλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά ακριβό να θέλει τόσα χρήματα κάθε χρόνο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ να βρω από κάπου αλλού καρβουνάκια που να κοστίζουν λιγότερο;
Όντως στο link που μου έστειλες είναι με πυκνωτή αλλά εμένα όχι. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι αυτή στο link είναι 60Hz ενώ η δική μου 50Hz;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να βρω από κάπου αλλού καρβουνάκια που να κοστίζουν λιγότερο;


Δεν έχω γνώμες τι φταίει , αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι όλα τα κάρβουνα δεν είναι ίδια .
Άλλα κάρβουνα π.χ. έχουν στα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου κτλ
https://www.thomasnet.com/insights/u...ectric-motors/

----------


## vasilllis

παίζει ρόλο οι τρεις διαστάσεις του,ο αγωγός που βγάζει-σε ποιο σημείο /μήκος και η σκληρότητα(εδώ είναι δύσκολα)
και στην linz με πυκνωτή το έχει.

----------


## konkip

Επιστρέφω στο θέμα μιας και σήμερα μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να βγάλω τα καρβουνάκια από την γεννήτρια. Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία για το πως είναι τα καρβουνάκια. Βλέπω ότι πάνω γράφουν τον κωδικό L101 με τον οποίο κάνω αναζήτηση για να βρω ανταλλακτικά αλλά δε βρίσκω με τον συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτη που έχει στη πίσω πλευρά, στον οποίο συνδέονται τα δυο καλώδια στο κάθε καρβουνάκι (κόκκινο - μαύρο). Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν έχει ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω τα συγκεκριμένα; Αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω ότι η συγκεκριμένη γεννήτρια είναι με πυκνωτή, αυτό παίζει ρόλο στα καρβουνάκια; Επειδή δεν είμαι και τόσο γνώστης του αντικειμένου και τώρα το ψάχνω, οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα ήταν χρήσιμη.
εικόνα_Viber_2020-03-16_19-46-40.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λες ότι προηγουμένως είχες πάει στο επίσημο service , γιατί δεν πας σε αυτούς πάλι αλλά με την λογική να αγοράσεις τα καρβουνάκια και όχι να στο επισκευάσουν. 



> Τη δουλεύω με φορτίο περίπου 600W και για χρονική διάρκεια γύρω στις 4 ώρες ημερησίως.


 τι δουλεύεις σε αυτές τις 4 ώρες ? (αν επιτρέπεται)

----------


## xsterg

αν βαλουμε το κοστος επισκευης, το καυσιμο, τυχον βλαβες μαλλον σε συμφερει η δεη. η φωτοβολταικα αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη.

----------


## konkip

> Λες ότι προηγουμένως είχες πάει στο επίσημο  service , γιατί δεν πας σε αυτούς πάλι αλλά με την λογική να αγοράσεις  τα καρβουνάκια και όχι να στο επισκευάσουν. 
>  τι δουλεύεις σε αυτές τις 4 ώρες ? (αν επιτρέπεται)


Στο service μου αλλάζουν ολόκληρη τη βάση που έχει επάνω τα καρβουνάκια  μαζί με τα καλώδιά της καθώς επίσης και σαν ανταλλακτικό το πουλάνε  ολόκληρο και όχι μόνο τα καρβουνάκια. Συνεπώς δε συμφέρει. Το φορτίο που  έχω επάνω είναι αρμεκτική μηχανή.




> αν βαλουμε το κοστος επισκευης, το καυσιμο, τυχον βλαβες μαλλον σε συμφερει η δεη. η φωτοβολταικα αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη.


Δυστυχώς στη ΔΕΗ χρειάζομαι πολλές κολώνες, οπότε εκεί και αν δεν συμφέρει. Την περίπτωση του φωτοβολταϊκού την έχω σκεφτεί, αλλά και εκεί δεν γνωρίζω το κόστος μιας και αυτές οι 4 ώρες που το χρειάζομαι δεν υπάρχει ήλιος, οπότε χρειάζομαι απαραίτητα μπαταρίες που να μπορούν να στηρίζουν την ενέργεια που απαιτείται και φυσικά να μπορούν να γεμίσουν σε χειμωνιάτικες ημέρες με τον λιγοστό ήλιο.

'Εχω επίσης και δεύτερη γεννήτρια βενζίνης, η οποία είναι μικρότερη σε ισχύ και οριακή με το φορτίο που της βάζω. Με τη γεννήτρια της βενζίνης, δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια προβλήματα όσα χρόνια την χρησιμοποιούσα. Ούτε καρβουνάκια ούτε τίποτα. Απλά επειδή ήταν οριακή στο φορτίο, και η βενζίνης μου ήταν χρήσιμη και σε άλλες εργασίες, οπότε την μετέφερα σε διάφορα μέρη, είπα να αγοράσω την μεγαλύτερη μόνο για τη δουλειά αυτή και βρέθηκα με μπελάδες.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Στο service μου αλλάζουν ολόκληρη τη βάση που έχει επάνω τα καρβουνάκια  μαζί με τα καλώδιά της καθώς επίσης και σαν ανταλλακτικό το πουλάνε  ολόκληρο και όχι μόνο τα καρβουνάκια. Συνεπώς δε συμφέρει. Το φορτίο που  έχω επάνω είναι αρμεκτική μηχανή.
> 
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς στη ΔΕΗ χρειάζομαι πολλές κολώνες, οπότε εκεί και αν δεν συμφέρει. Την περίπτωση του φωτοβολταϊκού την έχω σκεφτεί, αλλά και εκεί δεν γνωρίζω το κόστος μιας και αυτές οι 4 ώρες που το χρειάζομαι δεν υπάρχει ήλιος, οπότε χρειάζομαι απαραίτητα μπαταρίες που να μπορούν να στηρίζουν την ενέργεια που απαιτείται και φυσικά να μπορούν να γεμίσουν σε χειμωνιάτικες ημέρες με τον λιγοστό ήλιο.
> 
> 'Εχω επίσης και δεύτερη γεννήτρια βενζίνης, η οποία είναι μικρότερη σε ισχύ και οριακή με το φορτίο που της βάζω. Με τη γεννήτρια της βενζίνης, δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια προβλήματα όσα χρόνια την χρησιμοποιούσα. Ούτε καρβουνάκια ούτε τίποτα. Απλά επειδή ήταν οριακή στο φορτίο, και η βενζίνης μου ήταν χρήσιμη και σε άλλες εργασίες, οπότε την μετέφερα σε διάφορα μέρη, είπα να αγοράσω την μεγαλύτερη μόνο για τη δουλειά αυτή και βρέθηκα με μπελάδες.


Για να μην παιδεύεσαι θα σου δώσω την λύση που θα έδινα σε εμένα αν είχα το ίδιο θέμα. Κατ αρχήν τα καρβουνάκια σου είναι κάρβουνα άνθρακα διότι η γεννήτρια δουλεύει γρήγορα εννοώ σε υψηλές στροφές , και για να υπάρχει χαμηλή τριβή και λιγότερο τόξο δηλαδή σπινθήρες επιλέχθηκε ο τύπος άνθρακα, ο οποίος είναι και το πιο φθηνό καρβουνάκι σε σύγκριση με άλλους τύπους κάρβουνου.Η αξία στο ζευγάρι μικρή. Ομως επειδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα βρεις με τον ακροδέκτη έτοιμο τότε θα κόψεις τον ακροδέκτη με κοφτάκι και θα τον κολλήσεις με κολητήρι στο καινούριο ζευγάρι κάρβουνου όταν αγοράσεις.Και κάθε χρόνο θα το αλλάζεις .Για την αγορά του κάρβουνου, μετράς με ένα παχύμετρο πλάτος , φάρδος και μήκος και κάνεις παραγγελία. https://ggv.gr/antallaktika/karvouna...ergaleion.html

----------


## konkip

> και θα τον κολλήσεις με κολητήρι στο καινούριο ζευγάρι κάρβουνου


Αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλά κοντοστάθηκα στην σκέψη αν τα καρβουνάκια ανεβάζουν θερμοκρασίες μεγάλες κατά τη λειτουργία τους ώστε να ξεκολλήσουν την κόλληση μου. Αν τα καρβουνάκια δεν ζεσταίνονται τόσο, θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί είναι κάτι εύκολο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη, αλλά κοντοστάθηκα στην σκέψη αν τα καρβουνάκια ανεβάζουν θερμοκρασίες μεγάλες κατά τη λειτουργία τους ώστε να ξεκολλήσουν την κόλληση μου. Αν τα καρβουνάκια δεν ζεσταίνονται τόσο, θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί είναι κάτι εύκολο.


Δεν ζεσταίνονται τα καρβουνάκια πάνω από 70 βαθμούς γιατί ο ίδιος ο ρότορας τα κρυώνει με την ταχύτητα που γυρίζει.. Η κόλληση για να ξεκολλήσει πρέπει  να αναπτυχθεί πάνω από 200 βαθμούς σε εκείνο το σημείο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## diony

Αν τελικά τα αλλάξεις με εμπορίου , είναι πολύ σημαντικό να προσέξεις το εξής

Το συνολικό μήκος που έχει το χαλκόσυρμα από το γνήσιο καρβουνάκι , να είναι ίδιο και σε αυτό που θα κολλήσεις

Αν είναι πιο κοντό , δε θα μπορέσεις να εκμεταλλευτείς όλο το μήκος από τα καρβουνάκια (μικρό το κακό)

Αν το αφήσεις πιο μακρύ ,τότε στην περίπτωση που φαγωθεί νωρίτερα από τον έλεγχο που του κάνεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, θα βγει και *το ελατήριο και θα σέρνεται πάνω στο συλλέκτη* (δυστυχώς το είδα αρκετές φορές όταν η επέμβαση είχε γίνει από κάποιο άσχετο με το επάγγελμα)

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να π κατι και εγω υπαρχουν σκληρα και μαλακα βαζωντς σκληρα μπωρει να φας τα δαχτιλιδια  , εχωντας μαλακα το κοστος ελαχιστοπιειται μονο στα καρβουνα .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο service μου αλλάζουν ολόκληρη τη βάση που έχει επάνω τα καρβουνάκια μαζί με τα καλώδιά της καθώς επίσης και σαν ανταλλακτικό το πουλάνε ολόκληρο και όχι μόνο τα καρβουνάκια. Συνεπώς δε συμφέρει. Το φορτίο που έχω επάνω είναι αρμεκτική μηχανή.


Άσχετο , από λίγο που είδα πως δουλεύουν οι αρμεκτικές μηχανές αν κατάλαβα καλά ένας ηλεκτροκινητήρας δημιουργεί σε ένα δοχείο κενό , και εξαιτίας αυτού του κενού γίνεται αυτή η αναρρόφηση της συσκευής για το άρμεγμα , η απορία είναι αν υπάρχουν τα ίδια μηχανήματα που να κάνουν αυτό το κενό στο δοχείο χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να είναι ηλεκτροκινητήρας (δηλαδή απευθείας από τον κινητήρα καυσίμου ως κίνηση για να δημιουργήσει το κενό στο δοχείο )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xV_GexZJF0

----------


## sarman

> Με καρβουνάκια είναι γιατί μια φορά τα άλλαξα εγώ. Απλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά ακριβό να θέλει τόσα χρήματα κάθε χρόνο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ να βρω από κάπου αλλού καρβουνάκια που να κοστίζουν λιγότερο;
> Όντως στο link που μου έστειλες είναι με πυκνωτή αλλά εμένα όχι. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο ότι αυτή στο link είναι 60Hz ενώ η δική μου 50Hz;


Την ίδια ακριβώς έχω στα 50ΗΖ και είναι με πυκνωτή. Την άνοιξα και ούτε καρβουνάκια είδα ούτε τίποτα.

----------

